# Anthem AVM-50 stereo mode?



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't figure out how to configure my AVM-50 to act like a plain old stereo receiver. In other words, I don't want it processing the sound at all, and I want it to send all the sound through the front main outputs to the amp.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Couldn't you just use one of the analog stereo outputs?


----------

